# Problems with engine shaking...



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Just finished rebuilding my engine....got in the car and everything...i finally got it started..but it shaked pretty bad....idles steady...but just shakes...i put new wires on and new plugs....ap was in good shape as well as rotor...i have a small amount of piston slap...but not bad....everything else sounds good...now i have another problem that might contribute...i hurt my power steering pump when my engine fell on its side when it was on the stand...i screamed bloody murder when that happened...my enigne was fine....except it bent the tensioner assembly...and bent the pulley and such.....so when it runs the pump is off balance....now would this contribute to such a problem???? i have no idea...now my instinct tells me that its just out of time....i can rev the engine up and it sounds alright....but if i rev it up...and hold the peddle, the rpm starts to drop without changeing the throttle position. but when i let off the gas..the engine just returns to its idle...it doesnt choke and die...it dips and then idles at a grand...so im confused...however another thing is that the distributor i can move...and change the timing...but i can move the cap all through its range of movemnt...but it doesnt change the idle at all...so i dont know what it is...is it possible for the distributor to be off my one tooth of the gear and still run at all....??????? I want this thing to run nice and smooth...maybe ill try turning the teeth on the distributor one tooth up or down and see if it will run any better or if that cures my problem...?????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check for a vacuum leak with a vacuum gauge; the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be 21 InHg.

To check the ignition timing, use a timing light! Don't fool around with going up or down one tooth on the distributor gear without the use of a timing light.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

what year is it... i seem to have the same shaking problem however it doent seem to affect the car performance at all?....


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

My car is a 91... i found a huge vacuum leak..i forgot to plug the condesner back onto the intake....but my timing is still off...The engine has NO power whatsoever...it idles, but has no torque...i can drive it...and it also seems to be overfueling itslef badly...i have to pull the fuel pump fuse everytime i wana start the car...then turn it over till it starts....the put the fuse in to keep it running.....if i do this, then it runs just fine...so im kinda confused.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

man that sucks....i have power still and no leaks ...checked....it just bounces an awful lot....;( im confused too...o well


----------

